# Aussies/Americans in Singapore



## Doug1943 (Jan 9, 2011)

Do Australians have any place in Singapore that they hang out? 
Americans?
Brits?
Canadians?
New Zealanders?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

yes .. and yes, but stay away from the Down under pub ... lol


----------



## Feswick (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Doug

SG is a fairly civilised place. Probably more so than most countries. That means there are lots of associations in SG. As an Australian, I go to a lot of ANZA activities (Australian and New Zealand Association). Your profile tag indicated that you are from the US. Join the American Club on Claymore Road. I have reciprocal rights to it via an AUS Club (great swimming pools). The US has lots of associations in SG as do the Brits and the Aussies.

Aside: ANZA is open to non-australians (Kiwi's are considered as if they from AUS!) It has pub nights, family activities, sporting activities of all sorts, advice on property etc, business forums, ladies and kids groups etc. Just hit Google SG and a number of US associations will come up. Join AM-Cham of course for business connections.

JD

PS: If you really want to drink beer with people from AUS/NZ - ANZA has pub nights!


----------



## Doug1943 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you, Feswick, for your detailed reply! That's very useful. I assumed there must be something like these clubs, but didn't know for sure.


----------

